# Paph. rothschildianum T.L. X P.T.



## bulolo (Dec 11, 2020)

Does anyone know what initials T.L. and P.T. stand for in this cross?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 13, 2020)

where did the plant come from?
How old since de-flasking?


----------



## Ray (Dec 13, 2020)

I looked up awarded cultivars in Orchid Wiz, figuring they might be shorthand (‘Penn Valley’ was often documented as ‘PV’, for example), but found none that would work.


----------



## Justin (Dec 14, 2020)

bulolo said:


> Does anyone know what initials T.L. and P.T. stand for in this cross?



It's a Taiwanese-bred roth. The initials are names of cities. I think PT might be Pingtun, not 100% sure. 

I bloomed one about 10 years ago and the flower was pretty poor. I got rid of it. Of course this was just a sample of one, so hope yours will be better!


----------



## bulolo (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. I figured that the quality may be poor due to the price I got it at. I haven't bloomed a roth in years. Time will tell.


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2020)

I believe PT stands for Pitou Orchids from Taiwan. They have a lot of roth clones with the clonal names 'PT1' and 'PT5'. I don't know about the other clone. I assume the breeding has been done by Pitou Orchids. 

The two PT clones I am looking at seem pretty nice, especially the first one. I currently have a Taiwanese roth opening at the moment and it is very nice. So you never know. I have also recently seen a flower of the Tokyo Orchid Nursey cross 'Black eagle' x Giant Wings (which Sam Tsui sells for a premium) that is quite possibly the worst roth I have ever seen. I have 5 seedlings of this cross and I know many will be outstanding. But you can get dogs with good breeding too.


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2020)

emydura said:


> I believe PT stands for Pitou Orchids from Taiwan. They have a lot of roth clones with the clonal names 'PT1' and 'PT5'. I don't know about the other clone. I assume the breeding has been done by Pitou Orchids.
> 
> The two PT clones I am looking at seem pretty nice, especially the first one. I currently have a Taiwanese roth opening at the moment and it is very nice. So you never know. I have also recently seen a flower of the Tokyo Orchid Nursey cross 'Black eagle' x Giant Wings (which Sam Tsui sells for a premium) that is quite possibly the worst roth I have ever seen. I have 5 seedlings of this cross and I know many will be outstanding. But you can get dogs with good breeding too.



Yeah I would go with David here.


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2020)

There was a roth cross 'PT1' x 'Butterfly' that got an AQ award. There were several awarded clones out of that and many other nice clones. One of the awarded clones had a dorsal that was 6.3 cm and a NS of 31 cm. I am not 100% sure that PT1 is the same clone used in your seedling but it is quite possible.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2020)

great work, David


----------



## bulolo (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice! So there is hope!


----------

